# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Low testosterone in realtion to low thyroid function (imbalance)

## Black

I've been reading some articles (none worth quoting) about an imbalance in your thyroid function can greatly affect other hormone levels. Now, for the most part, I was aware of this, as any imbalance will affect everything (especially the thyroid).

I was just wondering if any of you who are on TRT, has your thyroid function checked at your initial labs (and was it addressed or considered)?

----------


## biggymrat

I initially went to my doctor for low test, which I did have, but I also found out that I have a hypoactive thyroid. So I would say it is a good idea to have it checked out when doing blood work.

----------


## Black

Another question, what thyroid levels are considered in need of therapy? For instance, someone who has 300 total testosterone (in a range of 250-1000) is technically normal. But we all now 300 is lower, even though it falls in range. 

I'm just wondering because my thyroid test were at one time above the range. But now they are in the range, but on the much higher end.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Another question, what thyroid levels are considered in need of therapy? For instance, someone who has 300 total testosterone (in a range of 250-1000) is technically normal. But we all now 300 is lower, even though it falls in range. 
> 
> I'm just wondering because my thyroid test were at one time above the range. But now they are in the range, but on the much higher end.


yes....my thyroid levels were checked in the begginning...

slimmer me will be chiming in soon she seems to have a good grasp of thyroid information/experience

----------


## Black

Cool, cause I'm just curious because my mother has thyroid issues and when I've compared current and past blood tests, the levels seem high. I'll post T3, T4, etc. when she comes in. Thanks.

----------


## SlimmerMe

Hi!

When you can post up your mom's bw~

----------


## forrest_and_trees

I too found out I had a thyroid issue after being diagnosed with Low T. Your TSH level is the typical indicator. Traditionally, anything below 5.0 was considered normal. But more recently, studies have shown that TSH levels alone are not a good enough indicator and you must look at the symptoms as well. [Read up on HypoTh symptoms and see if that fits you.] The new range is anything above 2.0, in conjunction with symptoms can be an indicator of thyroid inefficiencies. Unfortunately, almost all docs are unaware of this and you may need to educate yours. Read the study from the following link:

http://www.metabolism.com/2009/06/26...hypothyroidism

Also check out, http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/ for *lots* of good informative info.


Best of luck.

----------


## johnwynnejr

> I've been reading some articles (none worth quoting) about an imbalance in your thyroid function can greatly affect other hormone levels. Now, for the most part, I was aware of this, as any imbalance will affect everything (especially the thyroid).
> 
> I was just wondering if any of you who are on TRT, has your thyroid function checked at your initial labs (and was it addressed or considered)?


Ask your doctor to do what is called a "full panel". Have everything checked.

----------


## SlimmerMe

> I too found out I had a thyroid issue after being diagnosed with Low T. Your TSH level is the typical indicator. Traditionally, anything below 5.0 was considered normal. But more recently, studies have shown that TSH levels alone are not a good enough indicator and you must look at the symptoms as well. [Read up on HypoTh symptoms and see if that fits you.] *The new range is anything above 2.0,* in conjunction with symptoms can be an indicator of thyroid inefficiencies. *Unfortunately, almost all docs are unaware of this and you may need to educate yours*. Read the study from the following link:
> 
> http://www.metabolism.com/2009/06/26...hypothyroidism
> 
> Also check out, http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/ for *lots* of good informative info.
> 
> 
> Best of luck.


x 2! So true....the docs are very complacent with anything around 4-5. And it has now been adjusted and many docs are not with the program. Remember: TSH is read inversely. EX: if your TSH is 5 that means low thyroid. And if 1-2 then heading towards high thyroid.

----------


## Black

Sorry if I confused you Slimmer, but my above post was just stating that hypothyroidism is in my mom's side of the family. Here are my bloodwork results from April 2010 to April 2011.

April 2010 Results:

TSH - *4.730* (0.450 - 4.500)
Thyroxine (T4) - *7.4* (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 Uptake - *39* (24 - 39)
Free Thyroxine Index - *2.9* (1.2 - 4.9)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum - *3.4* (2.0 - 4.4)

April 2011 Results:

TSH - *3.160* (0.450 - 4.500)
Thyroxine (T4) - *6.6* (4.5 - 12.0)
T3 Uptake - *36* (24 - 39)
Free Thyroxine Index - *2.4* (1.2 - 4.9)
Triiodothyronine, Free, Serum - *2.9* (2.0 - 4.4)

Since the bloodwork in 2010 was taken, I started doing my cardio (biking, running instead of just walking) quite a bit more. I dropped about 10 lbs. due to this. My diet is always clean and good. This is most likely due to my drop in my TSH level, cause nothing else has changed. However, it is still in the upper range (above 2.0). Just kind of wondering what to think or what someone who is experienced in this area thinks.

----------


## forrest_and_trees

> Just kind of wondering what to think or what someone who is experienced in this area thinks.


At this point, you need to become more familiar with *all* the symptoms related thyroid issues to know where you stand. That was the only way I was able to find out I had HypoThy because my TSH levels were 3.3

----------


## Black

> At this point, you need to become more familiar with *all* the symptoms related thyroid issues to know where you stand. That was the only way I was able to find out I had HypoThy because my TSH levels were 3.3


That seems like it would be tough to do, just because there are SO many symptoms associated with Hyper/HypoThyroidism. Its worse that the depression symptoms.

----------


## THE-DET-OAK

also worth mentioning here i think is since TSH plays a role in your natural aromatase inhibition, it is common to have high E2 when having thyroid issues. oddly enough though thyroid issues are a relatively common side effect of TRT.

----------

